# Best free view/free to air option?



## Soren (5 Jan 2011)

Long winded - sorry!!  At the moment we have Sky+ basic package (€25.00 pm) in one room and ntl+ (bundled with phone and bb) in another.  Not a fan of ntl's increased prices and the extra charge just for the recording facility but at least I can record CBBC and Cbeebies, which you can't on Sky.

I want to switch one of the boxes to a free to air one - I'd switch the two but DH wants some sports channel (not one of the major ones, think it's part of the news package on ntl).  Don't want the Nick or CN channels for the kids - tired of being told the benefits of various household cleaning products they keep seeing on those ads.  If I can record the BBC kids channels, that's enough for them.  So, it's probaby Sky that's going to go.

For me, I want the option of recording a couple of the UK shopping channels for the demonstrations - both channels list the Freeview channels they are available on.

Am I correct in the following:
- We won't have the Irish channels on Freeview but as we'll have a Sky box, we can pick them up on that, if we need to, even after it's cancelled
- We'll lose anything we've saved on Sky+ when we cancel the contract and can't record again using the box
- If a channel in the UK is available on Freeview, I should be able to get it in Ireland

So, then, can someone recommend the next best thing to a Sky+ box (never quite got the hang of the ntl one) in Freeview/Free to Air/Freesat?  Based on the Sky box, ideally, it'll be able to series link, you can record up to two programmes at the same time, you can watch another channel while recording, and you can see up to a week's telly guide.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2011)

Hi Soren, welcome to AAM. 

There are quite a few threads on this topic already which go into detail on which channels you will receive and say how to go about checking what you can receive FTA with your existing Sky box. Try use the search facility to locate them.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (5 Jan 2011)

!st off, don't confuse Freeview with Freesat.

Freeview in England is received via a standard aeriel on the roof, not a dish, which is used to receive Freesat.

If you cancel your Sky+ package, yes your box will no longer be able to use its recording ability (and indeed playback of old programmes you may have) unless you pay Sky an additional monthly charge to keep it active.

Not sure about still getting the Irish channels if you cancel your package, but I think you're right on that one.

If you are looking for a FTA option which is similar in capability to Sky+, then your best option is to buy a Humax Foxsat HDR-320gb or a Sagem one. Richer Sounds in Dublin/Belfast are selling a Sagem one with a 250gb Hard Drive for £99 or € equivalent.


----------



## Soren (5 Jan 2011)

Hi Leo - it was reading all the previous threads on here that got me confused - so much information, a lot of technical stuff!  

RMCF, thanks for the info - I need the recording facility so just the Sky box without a subscription so the Humax sounds about right.  And it'll pay for itself in about 6 months - bonus!

Thansk for the welcome and the replies!


----------



## Soren (5 Jan 2011)

No sign of the Sagem in Richer Sounds - shame, seemed like a good price!!


----------



## RMCF (5 Jan 2011)

Soren said:


> No sign of the Sagem in Richer Sounds - shame, seemed like a good price!!



Give their Dublin store a call. I seen the deal on boards.ie.

If you can't get it, the Belfast store have the Humax for £215. Meant to be a very good box.


----------



## Barney Magoo (6 Jan 2011)

RMCF said:


> Richer Sounds in Dublin/Belfast are selling a Sagem one with a 250gb Hard Drive for £99 or € equivalent.



I don't think the Sagem with a hard drive is available now at this price now, although Richer Sounds have a Sagem 500GB at £160.
I bought the Humax version for a second room for £215 in Belfast just before Christmas, already had one and was used to the operation.


----------



## RMCF (10 Jan 2011)

Barney Magoo said:


> I don't think the Sagem with a hard drive is available now at this price now, although Richer Sounds have a Sagem 500GB at £160.
> I bought the Humax version for a second room for £215 in Belfast just before Christmas, already had one and was used to the operation.



Barney, What do you think of the Humax HDR? I am hoping to gather the will to cancel $ky TV in the near future, and the Humax is top of my list for recording Freesat box. Is it as good as the reviews say?


----------



## RMCF (11 Jan 2011)

Barney Magoo said:


> I don't think the Sagem with a hard drive is available now at this price now, although Richer Sounds have a Sagem 500GB at £160.



I think they are doing the 500gb version currently for £149.95


----------



## NOAH (11 Jan 2011)

I have had the humax freesat HDR from day one and never missed a beat.  If we could only add a DTT tuner it would be a world beater.

If you look at humax direct they do special offers but only deliver to uk and NI.

noah


----------



## gunnerfitzy (11 Jan 2011)

You will not be able to pick up the Irish channels on the Sky box once Sky is canceled unfortunately.


----------



## Barney Magoo (13 Jan 2011)

RMCF said:


> Barney, What do you think of the Humax HDR? I am hoping to gather the will to cancel $ky TV in the near future, and the Humax is top of my list for recording Freesat box. Is it as good as the reviews say?



Sorry for delay...
I like the Humax. It's interface and remote control are pretty much intuitive and the quick set-up is all you need. I also have a Sagem (without recorder) on another TV, but prefer the Humax usability.
(BTW, you probably know that if you cancel Sky you keep the box and if it's a Plus box you don't need a recorder anyway)

One slightly annoying thing though, probably not related to the Humax, is the fact that I have to adjust the TV and/or Humax sound downwards when a HD channel is on and back up again when a standard channel is chosen. Any ideas on this?


----------



## RMCF (13 Jan 2011)

Barney Magoo said:


> Sorry for delay...
> I like the Humax. It's interface and remote control are pretty much intuitive and the quick set-up is all you need. I also have a Sagem (without recorder) on another TV, but prefer the Humax usability.
> *(BTW, you probably know that if you cancel Sky you keep the box and if it's a Plus box you don't need a recorder anyway)*
> 
> One slightly annoying thing though, probably not related to the Humax, is the fact that I have to adjust the TV and/or Humax sound downwards when a HD channel is on and back up again when a standard channel is chosen. Any ideas on this?



Yes you do I'm afraid. 

If you cancel $ky+ box and just go back to using the box as a FTA receiver, $ky will charge you a tenner each month to keep the recording facility activiated


----------

